# Culinary terms



## double acting

This is the "thread" I started under the Union Castle section.

When I joined Union Castle in 1958 I was issued with a couple of sheets of A4 on which culinary terms were "translated" into English. If it said Florentine it had spinach. A Weiner Schnitzel was a veal cutlet, if the thing was Holstein it meant it had a fried egg on top, etc etc

This was to prevent staff from cargo boats starving to death in mail boat dining saloons.

Does anyone have a copy of this do***ent? If so could you put it on line as a JPEG ?

All I got in reply was a lot of people reminiscing about what they ate/ liked/ disliked etc etc. Totally irrelevant to my question, then the thought occurred to me to put the question to the catering department. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Farmer John

I think we have all read and enjoyed the replies to your query. I can't think of anything else to add. Hope you get an answer that suits you.


----------



## spongebob

Double Acting, your disappointment that your meaningful, definite question was ignored and submerged by other members reminiscences should not be taken personally. It frequently happens across the board as mainly mariner mankind muddles the message in a manner that is memory related rather than malice.
These rambles away from the thread core often return to the intended subject but sometimes the departure turns out to Be more interesting that the original and allow a greater spread of largely older men to dig deep into the memory banks to enliven their lives on the day.

Bob


----------



## Varley

Not to mention elderly large men!

(But I'd like to see the do***ent too).


----------



## Engine Serang

Good Lord, what quality of Officer did Union Castle have on their cargo boats when they didn't know that Holstein meant a fried egg on top of your dinner? Did they think Nasi Goreng ought to be called Holstein Goreng? One wonders if 3 pages of closely typed culinary terms would bring such people up to the standard required to eat in the Saloon with the emigrating lower middle class and middle ranking local government officials. How did they manage the social nightmare of a Race Night? Perhaps when the Captain was rogering the provincial chief medical officers wife she thought he was a Holstein.


----------



## trotterdotpom

The only bit of Nasi Goreng that was worth eating was the fried egg - the rest of it was whatever they found under the duckboards in the store room stuck in a pile of rice, or, as they call it in Hungary, "pilaf".

Sorry, Double Acting ... I digress.

John T


----------



## Varley

John, you have me slavering. Our H-K Chinese produced their 'fusion' Nasi Goreng for Sunday lunch. Pork Sate, Fried rice and the fried egg on top. I could never get enough - can I have yours please you ungrateful heathen bugger?


----------



## Engine Serang

In Texaco the Chief Steward and the First Cook always had their trusty, "Le Repertoire De La Cuisine" in their kitbag, little wonder we ate like kings. Raggy pork battered with a 2 lb (now 1 kg) ball pein hammer to within an inch (2.5 cms) of its life, deep fried with a fried egg on top. Happiness.


----------



## Union Jack

*All I got in reply was a lot of people reminiscing about what they ate/ liked/ disliked etc etc. Totally irrelevant to my question, then the thought occurred to me to put the question to the catering department. Can anyone help me?*

Oh dear! Looks like it's Groundhog Day, no pun on the previous post intended.....(EEK) 

Jack


----------



## Engine Serang

Jack, you've hit the nail on the head. 20 years, sorry 10 years, sorry one 4 month trip would tell you that the last person you would consult on the finer points of MN Cusine would be one of the Catering Staff.
Ships Nostalgiers rarely want to be tied down to specifics, age etc.


----------



## john fraser

The A4 sheet of Culinary Terms seems similar to the ones that used to go around.such as 150 ways to cook a potato or 150 different curries from the Bombay Cookery School. Don,t know who printed them but someone always seemed to have a copy on board


----------



## Engine Serang

150 different curries.

Bombay curry
Madras curry
Ceylon curry
Singapore curry
Simla curry

Cook, what is Simla curry?

Very similar to yesterdays curry.

Goanese catering crew, didn't you just love them.


----------



## david freeman

*asaginger beer early 12/4*

after the 12/4 walking around the after accommodation, by or near the galley as they started up the oilfired stoves, one of the delights when on indian crew was to hear the bandary in the crew galley take a deep breath, hock, and then expunge a large amount off flem 'green goss' out of the open port, this would appear and wrap its self around the handrails, and then a friendly voice ' sharb' and a long pointy hand would appear through the port hole and offer a freshly cooked 'japaaty', no connection to what had just happened, that was all in the mind?.
Did I take and consume the 'jappatty' that is your decision, but it was nice.(Jester)


----------



## Varley

I thought that was how he checked the temperature of the winch cylinder on which it was about to be cooked. No sizzle, wait for another greeny to unship and test again. A chapatti hurried is a chapatti spoiled (and a bit greeny).


----------



## septiclecky

I thought Holstein meant you had a bottle of Pils with it.


----------



## tiachapman

train crash tined toms bacon / eggs


----------



## kevjacko

Engine Serang said:


> Jack, you've hit the nail on the head. 20 years, sorry 10 years, sorry one 4 month trip would tell you that the last person you would consult on the finer points of MN Cusine would be one of the Catering Staff.
> Ships Nostalgiers rarely want to be tied down to specifics, age etc.


I resemble that remark (Jester)(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom

david freeman said:


> after the 12/4 walking around the after accommodation, by or near the galley as they started up the oilfired stoves, one of the delights when on indian crew was to hear the bandary in the crew galley take a deep breath, hock, and then expunge a large amount off flem 'green goss' out of the open port, this would appear and wrap its self around the handrails, and then a friendly voice ' sharb' and a long pointy hand would appear through the port hole and offer a freshly cooked 'japaaty', no connection to what had just happened, that was all in the mind?.
> Did I take and consume the 'jappatty' that is your decision, but it was nice.(Jester)


Nice description of the "Call of the East", David. I thought chapattis were what the ****** used for toilet paper. Pretty tasteless without the addition of throat snot and a few embedded cockroaches. Glad you enjoyed it though.

John T


----------



## ART6

I found this culinary dictionary on the Internet -- it's all French terms, but I guess that is what you SN connoisseurs would be accustomed to in the flash restaurants you frequent. We of the working class have to make do with KFC, where the only question is "Do you want chips with that?" (Jester)

http://www.cookingnook.com/french-cooking-terms/


----------



## trotterdotpom

Art, if you ask for chips in an Australian KFC, they don't know what you're on about.

John T


----------



## Varley

A useful list. I note that there is, of course, no translation for serving on a warmed plate!

(Even my Sister-in-Law who is most reluctant to criticise any French habit, culinary or otherwise, admits that they never do this and should)!


----------



## trotterdotpom

#19. The List.

Now I know why they have that picture of a pot with a lid on the Marmite jar!

I thought Marmite was just foreign for "What I eat when I can't get Vegemite."

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer

Marmite is what sticks to your shoes when you walk along the street in Paris. Vegemite is what vegetarian dogs leave behind.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Aha! Now I know why you never see white dog poo anymore.

John T


----------

